

500M IPO for Candy Crush - danvoell
http://www.thestreet.com/story/12401315/1/candy-crush-maker-king-digital-aims-for-500m-ipo.html

======
JetSpiegel
I like they felt the need to say King has more user on Facetube apps than
Microsoft.

